# DTG - which is best for my unique tee business?



## shempy (Sep 25, 2009)

Im looking for suggestions on the best quality/use of ease/inks/pricing DTG system for a tshirt company Im about to launch in November. I have roughly $10-15,000 to spend on a full package that will get me started. Something to print at least 200-300 tees both dark and light would be ideal to get going. I will be selling online 95% and 5% from my graphics business. My website is based off of threadless and bustedtees (but Surf, Skate designs) if you are familiar with them. Im printing in my garage as a start up business with limited space. I'll be printing xs-3xl tees, hoodies, toddler sizes and maybe boardshorts.

Questions:
1. Im looking for the best DTG printer (price, service, etc)

2. Suggestions on additional accessories I may need that the DTG companies dont tell you.

3. Heat Press vrs Conveyor Dryer (pros/cons?)

I really appreciate your comments. Im ready to make a purchase next week.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> 1. Im looking for the best DTG printer (price, service, etc)


There's no "one" best answer for that. Just lots of opinions and experiences 

Have you already done research by reading the posts (opinions and experiences) here on the forums about the various DTG printers? That should be a must before making such a big investment.

Have you visited an industry trade show to actually see the printers print, learn about the maintenance required and see the quality first hand? That should be another must before you make such a big investment.

There are lots of great threads here in the DTG section of the forum that have literally tons of information on the various dtg printers out there. It's hard to tell from your post where you're at in your research because your initial question seems very general.


----------



## Racer (Aug 25, 2011)

Rodney said it perfectly. I would just add that based on your initial questions you need to do a lot of reading and research because if you had done so you should have all the answers if you are ready to purchase next week.

Took me 6 months of daily research to make my decision so if I was you I would put off purchasing next week.


----------



## gographics (Mar 23, 2012)

I have a full time job so maintenance is an issue sometimes for me. I researched DTG for several months as well and for the money they worked for me. My job hours are unpredictible otherwise I would keep them. Not trying to endorse here just what worked for me. I would invest in a pretreater though if i did it again.


----------



## shempy (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah I went to the Long Beach show last year and had a few tees printed on a couple different DTG machines but just reading many of the posts on this website in the last week has made me a little scared because of all the nightmares I keep hearing about printing on dark tees, clogging etc... The posts are so all over the place I was just looking for some suggestions of what current DTG owners are using and what they like best "overall". Thanks for the tip on the pretreat. I didnt realize that just spraying the pre-treat makes a complete mess until I read someone else's post.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> The posts are so all over the place I was just looking for some suggestions of what current DTG owners are using and what they like best "overall".


These threads should help:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t41520.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t45383.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t176170.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t201704.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t196308.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t183882.html


----------

